#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Проект перевода на русский художественного фильма "Сто лет Мастера Сюйюня"

## Еше Нинбо

В марте, будучи в монастыре Юньмэньсы, который в своё время восстановил Мастер Сюйюнь, я приобрёл 20-серийный художественый фильм "Сто лет Сюйюня" 百年虚云. Консультантами фильма являются знаменитые буддийские монахи-старцы Китая: Фоюань, Бэньхуань, Ичэн, Шэн И, Чуаньинь и другие. Фильм имеет субтитры на китайском языке. 
Кто сможет взяться за изготовление с субтитрами на русском языке этого уникального фильма и выхода его в свет на телеэкранах России? Мастер Сюйюнь -это самый знаменитый Мастер чань-будизма современности, образец для ныне совершенствующихся в школе чань.
Перевод субтитров я мог бы взять на себя.
Омитофо!

----------

Artur (03.05.2011), Chikara (29.03.2011), Kamal (07.05.2011), Людмила Р (01.04.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если хотите, можете добавить его на asiafilm.tv для коллективного перевода.

----------

Еше Нинбо (29.03.2011)

----------


## Denli

Я в свое время много фильмов для торрентс.ру перелопатил, пока не образовались некоторые разногласия с администрацией. Могу взяться за сборку фильма. В каком формате фильм сейчас? Китайские субтитры прожженные или идут отдельной дорожкой?

Можете написать мне в скайп - den.lipatov

----------

Еше Нинбо (29.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

благое неблагому...

----------


## Song Goku

Так же Вы можете вконтакте найти Михаила Малофеева, котороый является учеником Мастера Шень Яна, уже около7 лет жил в Тайбэе, и китайский язык знаетв превосходно!
если Вы обратитесь за помощью к нему, думаю, не откажет.

----------

Еше Нинбо (29.03.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

Важный вопрос задал Denli "Китайские субтитры прожженные или идут отдельной дорожкой?"
Если отключаемые то "отдельной дорожкой". Тогда намного проще, так как в файле останется хронометраж и нужно будет только заменить текст. 
"и выхода его в свет на телеэкранах России?"  Реальнее на мониторах.

----------

Еше Нинбо (29.03.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> "и выхода его в свет на телеэкранах России?"  Реальнее на мониторах.


Согласен, это уже политика и монополия государства.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

На диске, который мне подарил хранитель храма памяти Мастеру Сюйюню монастыря Юньмэньсы написано:
Приветствуется распространение и тиражирование данного фильма,  при этом будут обретаться безграничные заслуги.
Формат DVD, 4,26 ГБ
Фильм снят в 2007 году. Изготовлен по заказу и под контролем Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма. Изготовлен в г. Шэньчжень.
Субтитры прожжённые, не отключаются.

----------

Дондог (01.04.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://www.manwb.ru/pub/Pictures-Art...1-100/24/5.jpg

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Краткая биография Мастера Сюйюня (Облако Пустоты) 



В первый год Даогуан династии Цин (1840 год), в год, когда империалистическая армия Великобритании вторглась в Китай, отец старца Сюйюня господин Сяо Юйтан служил чиновником в округе Цзиньчжоу. Господин Сяо и его жена по фамилии Янь искренне верили в буддизм. Госпоже Сяо было уже за 40 лет, но, к сожалению, у неё не было детей. В один из дней они отправились в монастырь Кайюань возжечь благовония и поклониться Будде. По возвращении домой им приснился один и тот же сон: старик с длинной бородой в синем халате, на голове которого была Бодхисаттва Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвара), сидя верхом на тигре, запрыгнули к ним в кровать в объятья госпожи Янь. Вскоре после этого госпожа Янь забеременела. Через 10 месяцев ожидания наследника семьи неожиданно вместо ребёнка родился большой мясной комок. Госпожа Янь была уже в возрасте, с ослабленным здоровьем и, увидев мясной комок, она от испуга и разочарования умерла. Через несколько часов, мимо их дома проходил аптекарь. Он вызвался помочь, разрезал мясной комок и достал из него здорового маленького мальчика. Дом Сяо был объят горем, но мальчик явился утешением. Мальчик уже при рождении потерял мать, и его воспитанием занялась вторая жена отца по фамилии Ван. Мальчик был таким же, как все дети, но имел одну особенность - любил вместе с родителями посещать буддийский монастырь. В 13 лет, когда он посетил буддийский монастырь на родине его семьи в провинции Хунань, увидев там изображения Будды и услышав пение молитв, у него зародилось желание стать монахом. В 17 лет он несколько раз тайком уходил в горы, но был пойман и возращен родителями домой. Однако попытки сына уйти из дома в горы вызывали большую тревогу у отца. Для того чтобы избавить сына от мыслей о монашестве, он велел сыну взять в жёны двух молодых, красивых девушек (в те времена слово родителей было законом). Но Сюйюнь всем сердцем стремился к Будде и часто разговаривал о буддизме со своей мачехой и двумя жёнами. Сюйюнь не притрагивался к своим жёнам, и они жили вместе как чистые друзья, а не как супруги. 
В 8 год Сяньфэн (1858 год) Сюйюню исполнилось 19 лет. Видя, что пришло его время, он решается тайно уйти в монахи в монастырь Юнцюянь. Своим жёнам он оставляет Песню кожаного мешка. Он принимает прибежище у мастера дхармы Мяоляня. Мирская фамилия старца Сюйюня была Сяо. Мяолянь дал ему монашеское имя Гу Янь ("Строгость древности") и второе имя Дэцин ("Чистая нравственность"). Поскольку его повсюду разыскивала семья, он удалился глубоко в горы и стал жить отшельником в пещере. Он не боялся диких тигров и леопардов, питался дикой ягодой и пил родниковую воду. Сюйюнь в этот период неустанно совершенствовался в медитации. Через три года он узнаёт о том, что его отец ушёл в отставку, вернулся в родную деревню и вскоре умер, а госпожа Ван (мачеха) и его две жены постриглись в монахини. С этого момента у мастера Сюйюня на сердце не стало никаких забот. Затем он спускается с горы и выслушивает наставления просвещённого монаха, медитирует и слушает наставления по сутре "Цветок дхармы". Затем он направляется по морю к горе Путошань (гора Авалокитешвары). Незаметно прошло 20 лет, как Сюйюнь постригся в монахи. Поскольку он не видел своей матери, которая умерла после родов, он решает идти пешком на гору Утайшань, через каждые три шага делая простирания с тем, чтобы отплатить матери благодеяние своего рождения. В пути он претерпевает много испытаний. Проходя через реку Хуанхэ он попадает в снежный буран и чуть не замерзает. Но его сердце сыновней почтительности тронуло Небо и он встречает человека по имени Вэньди (сокращённо "Счастье Маньчжушри"), который спасает его. Затем в пути у него начинается дизентерия, он теряет сознание, но его снова выручает Вэньди. Потом уже выясняется, что Вэньди - это Бодхисаттва Маньчжушри, хозяин Пятивершинной горы Утайшань. До горы Утайшань он дошёл за три года, делая через каждые 3 шага простирания, и выполнил своё сердечное желание сыновней благодарности. После того, как он совершил поклонение на горе Утайшань, он начинает путешествие по знаменитым буддийским горам и монастырям, и просит наставлений у просвещённых монахов. Затем он отправляется в Тибет, потом в Индию, Бутан, Цейлон. Повсюду он распространяет Дхарму для спасения людей нашего мира. 
Однажды, он был в пути из одного монастыря в другой и плыл на корабле ночью. Было много людей на палубе. И вот он почувствовал, как к нему подошла красивая женщина, и легла рядом с ним. Вдруг она стала его гладить ниже пояса. Сюйюнь сразу же вскочил и сел в позу лотоса, погрузившись в медитацию. Мара похоти был побеждён.
В возрасте 56 лет в монастыре Гаоминь провинции Цзянсу он проводит подряд 12 недельных медитативных затворов. На 3 день восьмой недели медитативного затвора, вечером, когда в зале медитации охранник зала медитации наливал ему чай, кипяток попал ему на руку, чашка разбилась, и в этот момент Сюйюнь почувствовал, что "корень" сомнения неожиданно "оторвался", и он достиг пробуждения ото сна Сансары и достиг сатори (прозрения). После этого мастер Сюйюнь направляется в юго-восточную Азию. Через Малакку и Куала-Лумпур Малайзии он доходит до Тайваня. Верующие тысячами принимали у него буддийское прибежище. Во время одной из лекций в Таиланде, Сюйюнь погружается во время лекции в состояние самадхи на 9 дней, чем приковывает к себе огромное внимание всех буддистов страны и лично царя, который посещает Сюйюня с визитом, принимает у него буддийское прибежище и делает ему большие подношения. Все средства от пожертвований Сюйюнь употребляет на строительство монастырей в провинции Юньнань, не оставляя себе ни копейки. Он поступал так всегда. 
"Клянёмся изучить бесчисленное количество школ буддизма. Клянёмся достичь Наивысшего состояния Будды". Это две из четырёх основных клятв Махаяны. Настоящий практик буддизма принимает в учителя Дхарму и того, кто имеет реальные способности и постижения в буддизме. Настоящий буддийский практик не делит буддизм на школы и на территории. У него должено быть мировоззрение вне сект. Поэтому если посмотреть на многотысячелетнюю историю буддизма, где есть прозревшие великие учителя, туда и направляются искренние верующие с целью изучения Дхармы. Когда Его Святейшество Сюйюнь посещал Тибет, у него сложились очень тёплые дружеские отношения с тибетскими ламами. А когда он распространял Дхарму на горе Дицзушань провинции Юньнань, контакты с тибетскими ламами стали у него ещё более тесными. Часто его навещали ламы на горе Дицзушань. В 1937 году большая делегация тибетских лам, среди которых были несколько тулку, (Жунцэн ринпоче, Логе Гесан ринпоче и другие) посетили Сюйюня в монастыре Наньхуасы. Они сделали ему большие подношения, просили принять себя к нему в ученики и просили дать им благословения. Его Святейшество Сюйюнь имел очень большой авторитет и влияние среди верующих тибетского буддизма.
В период войны с Японией в целях освобождения всех живых существ он провёл по просьбе тогдашнего руководителя государства Чан Кайши в г. Чунцин молебен, направленный на защиту страны и избавление от бедствий. Тогда же по просьбе Чан Кайши он образно предсказал исход Второй мировой войны. Что вначале капитулирует Италия, затем Германия и в конце Япония. Он также предсказал, что Китай примет другой облик после войны (в 1949 году Китай становится коммунистическим).
Возвращаясь из Чунцина, он заехал в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Увидев полуразрушенный монастырь, в котором оставался всего один монах, охраняющий нетленное тело патриарха-основателя школы Юньмэнь Вэньяня, Учитель Сюйюнь решает восстановить его. Очень много душевных сил он отдаёт на восстановление монастыря. Однако в 1952 году он чуть не погибает в монастыре Юньмэньсы от рук отряда революционеров, которые по ошибке обвиняют его в укрывательстве оружия и золота армии Чан Кайши. В те дни некоторых монахов монастыря застрелили, некоторых пытали. Его Святейшество Сюй Юня заперли в комнате и не пускали его даже сходить в туалет. Не найдя золота и оружия, хунвэйбины стали избивать палками Сюйюня, которому было уже более 110 лет. Ему сломали рёбра, у него текла кровь изо рта и ушей. Хунвэйбины подумали, что он умер. Но когда они на следующий день пришли за трупом Сюйюня, он сидел на кушетке в позе лотоса. Тогда они с ещё большим остервенением стали избивать его уже железными прутами. Когда они пришли на следующий день Его Святейшество опять сидел перед ними в позе лотоса. Это навело на них страх и они не осмелились более притронуться к нему. Сюйюнь погрузился в самадхи на 9 дней. Он не пил и не ел, сидя в медитации. Он ничего не слышал и не видел. На 10 день он повалился на правый бок и попросил у учеников воды и стал рассказывать, что всё это время он пребывал на земле Тушита перед Буддой Майтреей. Он попросил Будду Майтрею взять себя к нему, но Будда ответил, что его карма на земле ещё не исчерпана и ему необходимо вернуться для помощи всем живым существам. Постепенно Его Святейшество Сюйюнь стал поправляться и через месяц восстановил своё здоровье. После этих событий он посетил много монастырей по всему Китаю, и выступил инициатором создания единой ассоциации буддизма Китая, в которую в будущем вошли все буддийские монастыри и организации Китая трёх главных направлений: китайского (ханьского буддизма), тибетского буддизма и буддизма тхеравады. Тем не менее, в 1954 году он отказывается возглавить Всекитайскую ассоциацию буддизма, протестуя против притеснений со стороны государства прав верующих на свободное вероисповедание. Он уезжает из Пекина в провинцию Цзянси, чтобы восстановить монастырь Юньцзюйсы. Этот монастырь был разрушен в ходе войны с Японией. Учитель Сюйюнь руководит работами по его восстановлению. Его Святейшество за свою жизнь отстроил несколько десятков монастырей по всей стране. Отстроив монастырь он покидал его, имея на руках только посох, котомку, патру, коврик для медитации и зонтик от дождя. 
Однажды, Сюйюнь получил письмо от своей бывшей жены, которая постриглась, как и он, в монахини. В письме она говорила о своей преданности Сюйюню и своих чувствах к нему. Также она сообщала, что его мачеха Ван тоже постриглась в монахини и уже ушла в Чистые Земли Будды Амитабхи. Сюйюнь был очень рад получить известие о своей матери (мачехи) и её последние стихи. Но своим ученикам он написал следующие строки, получив письмо от родных: 


"Только чистые деяния в этой жизни. 
И нет никаких других дел, о которых нужно было бы помнить в сердце.
Давно уже как я полностью забыл о делах мирских.
И не надо подносить к Облаку отжившие привычки и обычаи". 


В 1948 году к нему в ученики приехала госпожа Ананда Джэнингз из США. Сюйюню тогда было уже 108 лет. Госпожа Джэнингз была дочерью католического священника из штата Калифорния США. Ей было 50 лет. Патриарх Сююйнь увидев, что она, стремясь к истинной Дхарме, приехала за тысячи километров от дома на поклон к Учителю для изучения медитации, восклицал: "Изумительно! Прекрасно! Буддист, породивший бодхичитту, должен поступать именно так!" Наставления просветлённого учителя произвели неизгладимое впечатление на неё, и после этой встречи она всем говорила: "Чань - это невероятная вещь! Досточтимый Сюйюнь это самый мудрый и притягательный духовный лидер, наставник, из всех кого я знаю от Европы, Америки до Индии, Шри Ланки и Китая". В монастыре Наньхуасы она поклонилась нетленному телу Шестого Патриарха и Его Святейшество Сюйюнь передал ей тройное прибежище, 5 обетов упасики (генинмы, мирянки-буддистки) и даровал имя "Кхуаньхун" ("Широко распространяющая"). Затем специально для неё он организовал проведение семидневной усиленной сидячей медитации. Затем г-жа Джэнингз вместе с Его Святейшеством Сюйюнем отправилась в монастырь Юньмэньсы, чтобы поклониться нетленному телу патриарха школы Юньмэнь Вяньяня. Г-жа Джэнингз стала упрашивать Его Святейшество Сюйюня отправиться в США для проповеди Дхармы. Но, Сюйюнь, учитывая, что страна находилась в период гражданской войны, и что граждане Китая нуждались в успокоении и помощи от буддийской сангхи, и что его главное призвание - это распространение Дхармы в Китае, отказался от её приглашения. Тогда госпожа Чжаньнин попросила его передать ей для распространения в США наставления по медитации, книги с его проповедями и описания истории монастыря Наньхуасы и монастыря Юньмэньсы. Г-жа Джэнингз первый человек из США, приехавший в Китай для изучения школы Чань у патриарха этой школы. 
Его Святейшество Сюйюнь прожил 120 лет. Несмотря на свой возраст, он обладал хорошим здоровьем, владел воинским искусством ушу, обладал большой физической силой. Он умел вызывать дождь, снег, усмирять эпидемии. Ему довелось решать миром локальные военные конфликты, выступая посредником на переговорах. Когда ему исполнилось чуть больше 100 лет, у него выпали зубы и выросли новые, крепкие и белые. Однако, после инцидента в монастыре Юньмэньсы в 1952 году Учитель Сюйюнь часто жаловался на своё здоровье. Он говорил: "У всех на три дня жизни приходится два дня болезней. У меня же на три дня жизни приходится шесть дней болезней". Он практически не спал по ночам, но чувствовал себя бодрым.
В 1959 году в октябре он собрал учеников и сказал, что вскоре собирается уходить в нирвану. Ученики стали просить его оставить самые важные наставления. Учитель Сюйюнь сказал: "Усердно практикуйте шилу (самайя, заповеди воздержания), самадхи (медитацию) и праджню (мудрость). Уничтожайте страсть, гнев и глупость". Затем он добавил: "С правильными мыслями, с правильным сердцем воспитывайте великий дух бесстрашия, чтобы освобождать людей и мир". 13 октября Учитель Сюйюнь созвал всех учеников и, сидя в позе лотоса, сказал последнее своё слово: "jie" (заповеди воздержания, монашеская дисциплина) и ушёл в нирвану. 
Учитель Сюйюнь часто говорил: "Жизнь как сон, всё мираж. Разве может остаться след от пролетающей птицы? Тем более разве можно найти следы практикующего Дао?" Хотя Его Святейшество Сюйюнь так говорил, но он оставил нам не только видимые глазом восстановленные монастыри, но и незабываемый людьми дух спасения мира, людей, защиты Дхармы и буддизма. 

http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...biografia.html

----------

Chikara (30.03.2011), Kamal (07.05.2011), Lion Miller (29.08.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.04.2011), Алексей Самохин (30.03.2011), Буль (31.03.2011), Владимир Гудилин (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.03.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Перевод Автобиографии Мастера Сюйюня:


http://book.ariom.ru/cat103.html

Предисловие к Автобиографии
Имя Учителя Сюй-юня было известно и уважаемо в Китае в каждом буддистском храме и в каждом доме еще задолго до его смерти в почтенном возрасте 120 лет в 1959 году на горе Юнь-цзю. Он стал чем-то вроде живой легенды своего времени. Его жизнь и пример вызвали такое же смешанное чувство благоговейного страха и вдохновения в умах китай¬ских буддистов, какое вызывает Миларепа у тибетских буд¬дистов. Примечателен тот факт, что жизнь Сюй-юня в значи¬тельной мере охватила и нашу эпоху, тонко демонстрируя те духовные силы, о которых мы обычно только догадывались, заглядывая в прошлое через туманную завесу времени, отделяющую нас от великих чаньских адептов периода динас¬тий Тан, Сун и Мин. Они были великими людьми, пример которых вдохновляет многих и сегодня. По во многих случа¬ях, кроме письменно дошедших до нас диалогов и наставле¬ний древних, у нас имеются лишь скудные сведения об их жизни и индивидуальности.
Самое убедительное в истории Сюй-юня - это то, что она рисует четкий портрет одной из самых великих фигур китай¬ского буддизма, дополняя его светотенями человеческого и духовного опыта. Это, конечно, не современный биографичес¬кий опус в западном смысле. Тем не менее он выявляет самые сокровенные мысли и чувства Учителя Сюй-юня, от чего он кажется нам еще реальнее. Несомненно, самое важное для буддиста - это поучительные беседы, которые у Сюй-юня богаты внутренним прозрением. Мы совершенно естественно интересуемся индивидуальными, человеческими факторами, спрашивая, а какую жизнь прожили эти удивительные люди. В конце концов, святые походят на горы: если "вершины их достижений" могут уходить высоко в беспредельное про¬странство, то сами они должны покоиться на твердой почве, подобно всем остальным. То, как они относились ко всему мирскому, весьма существенно в их развитии, даже если их конечной целью являлся "уход за пределы" этого мира. В случае Сюй-юня мы имеем прекрасную возможность загля¬нуть во внутренний мир великого китайского буддистского Учителя.
К моменту ухода в мир иной, Сюй-юнь был справедливо признан самым выдающимся чаньским китайским буддис¬том в "Среднем Царстве". Когда он давал инструкции во время медитационных собраний и читал наставления в пос¬ледние несколько десятков лет, буквально сотни учеников -а иногда их число достигало тысяч -- устремлялись в те храмы, где он встречался со своими последователями. Такая свежая волна энтузиазма не наблюдалась в китайских монас¬тырях со времен династии Мин, когда появился Учитель Хань-шань (1546-1623).


 Этот выдающийся Учитель также видел, что Дхарма переживает спад, и начал реконструкцию храмов и пересмотр учений, как и Учитель Сюй-юнь через триста с лишним лет после него. Всего лишь за год до того, как вокруг Учителя Сюй-юня начала собираться масса лю¬дей, многие храмы, в которых ему в разные годы приходи¬лось останавливаться, представляли собой развалины -- убо¬гие тени бывшего величия и жизненности. Но Учитель восстановил их, наряду с учениями, которые являлись их внутренним смыслом.
Неудивительно, что Сюй-юнь вскоре получил прозвище "Хань-шань приходит снова" или "Хань-шань вернулся", так как их жизненные пути во многом были похожи. Оба после посвящения носили имя "Дэ-цин" и оба восстанавли¬вали в свое время, кроме всего прочего, монастырь Хуэй-нэна в Цао-си. Однако в отличие от своих знаменитых предшес¬твенников династий Тан, Сун и Мин, которые зачастую пользовались официальным патронажем и поддержкой импе¬ратора и государства, долгая жизнь Сюй-юня, протяжен¬ностью в 120 лет, протекала в самое беспокойное для Китая и китайского буддизма время. Это был период нескончаемых вспышек гражданских и международных конфликтов, с почти постоянными сомнениями относительно будущего Китая и его безопасности -- период, в который повальная бедность и напряженность были в порядке вещей.

Сюй-юнь родился в 1840 году, почти во время Опиум¬ных Войн, а в 1843 году был подписан Наньцзинский Договор, уступивший Гонконг Великобритании -- плачевный конец иностранного вмешательства в дела Китая, имевший роковые и далеко идущие последствия. Сюй-юню суждено было жить в период четырех правлений династии Маньчу и ее конечного падения в 1911 году и вхождения страны в новую республиканскую эру годом позже. С уходом старого уклада, многому суждено было измениться в Китае. Новые вожди Китая не очень-то беспокоились о судьбе буддизма. Многие из них были склонны считать его средневековым суеверием, стоявшим на пути всего социального и экономического про¬гресса. Волна модернизма, захлестнувшая в то время Китай, вовсе не испытывала симпатий к буддизму, как и к другим традиционным учениям. Нет нужды говорить о том, что многие монастыри не смогли выстоять в такие трудные времена, тогда как множество других превратилось в руины еще до падения династии. Правительство оказывало очень скудную поддержку буддистским храмам, а в ряде случаев --вообще никакой поддержки. Конечно, новые китайские вожди были озабочены совсем другим, так как кроме частых рецидивов голода, засух и эпидемий, свирепствующих в Китае в течение этих лет, нарастала также угроза японской агрессии. В деревнях поднимали голову китайские комму¬нисты, которые вскоре окрепли настолько, что образовали национальные армии. В конце тридцатых годов японские войска оккупировали значительную часть территории север¬ного Китая. Само собой разумеется, такой неблагоприятный социальный и политический климат едва ли мог способство¬вать началу широкомасштабного восстановления китайской буддистской традиции.
Однако вопреки тому, что шансов устоять под натиском всего этого хаоса практически не было, Сюй-юню удалось удержать китайский буддизм от падения в пропасть и, фактически, придать ему новые силы. Во многих отношениях история Сюй-юня -- это история современного возрождения китайского буддизма, так как к концу своего жизненного пути, ему удалось восстановить или реставрировать, по крайней мере, десятки основных буддистских святынь, вклю¬
чая такие известные места, как монастыри Юнь-си, Нань-хуа, Юнь-мэнь и Чжень-жу, кроме бесчисленных храмов меньшей величины. Он также основал бесчисленные буддис¬тские школы и больницы. У него были последователи в любом уголке Китая, а также в Малайзии и в других местах, где буддизм пустил свои корни. Во время пребывания Учителя в Таиланде сам король стал личным учеником Сюй-юня, вос¬хищенный его примером. То, что сделал Сюй-юнь за свою жизнь, было бы великим достижением даже во времена более благоприятные, когда буддизм получал официальную под¬держку. Но тот факт, что этот упорный и преданный своему делу духовный подвижник достиг' успеха в своем деле во времена всеобщей нищеты и смут того времени, гораздо более примечателен, и даже граничит с чудом. Это стало возмож¬ным исключительно в силу высокой духовности Учителя. Только она могла дать ему заряд энергии для обновления во время смятения и распада. Его внешние деяния были отраже¬нием культивируемой им внутренней жизни, несущей мир¬ный потенциал.
Для многих китайских буддистов Сюй-юнь был вопло¬щением и конкретным олицетворением всего того, что было великим в китайской сангхе в безмятежные дни династий Тан и Сун. Как сказал один современный западный ученый, "Сюй-юнь "жил агиографически"", странным образом про¬питанный духом старых времен. Реставрационные работы Учителя часто принимали необычный поворот, будто скры¬тый резервуар всей китайской буддистской традиции хотел излить себя по-новому через это конкретное существо. Буду¬чи настоятелем монастыря Гу-шань, в Фуцзяни, в 1934 году, во время своей вечерней медитации Учитель увидел Шестого чаньского Патриарха (умер в 713 г.). Патриарх сказал: "Пора тебе возвращаться". Подумав, что это знаменовало собой конец его земной жизни, утром он в общих чертах рассказал об этом своему помощнику, а потом забыл об этом. На четвертом месяце того же самого года он опять увидел Патриарха, но теперь во сне. На этот раз Патриарх трижды призвал его "вернуться". Вскоре после этого Учитель полу¬чил телеграмму от властей провинции в Гуандуне, приглаша¬ющую его приехать в Цао-си и организовать реставрацию монастыря Шестого Патриарха, находившегося тогда в полу¬разрушенном состоянии -- примерно в таком, в каком его обнаружил Хань-шань в период династии Мин, когда присту¬пал к его реставрации. Сюй-юнь передал монастырь Гу-шань другому настоятелю и отправился в Цао-си, чтобы заняться реставрацией знаменитого монастыря Нань-хуа, раньше из¬вестного под названием "Бао-линь" или "Драгоценный Лес". Когда-то в нем древние чаньские школы получали свой заряд энергии и свое вдохновение.
На протяжении всей свой долгой жизненной деятель¬ности -- в благоприятных, и в неблагоприятных условиях -он оставался простым и скромным монахом. Те, кто встречал¬ся с ним, включая более критично высказывающихся запад¬ных обозревателей, отмечали его совершенное безразличие к своим большим достижениям. В отличие от него, некоторые другие китайские буддисты приветствовали популярность и самовосхваление, что, конечно, не способствовало китайско¬му буддистскому возрождению. В то время как многие только говорили, Сюй-юнь тихо шел своей дорогой незатронутый суетой, как "не тронутая скульптором глыба", столь милая мудрому сердцу китайскому. В то же время, несмотря на щедрость храмов, которые с его помощью были восстановле¬ны, его благородная простота оставалась на высоте. Когда Учитель отправлялся реставрировать святые места, при нем была только трость -- единственный личный предмет. Когда он видел, что поставленная задача решена, он уходил с той же тростью, с тем же единственным предметом личной собствен¬ности. Когда он прибыл на гору Юнь-цзю чтобы восстановить монастырь Чжэнь-жу, представлявший собой развалины, он поселился в коровнике. Несмотря на большие суммы денег, собранные и посланные его последователями на цели рестав¬рации, Учитель довольствовался простым коровником и no3?ifce также предпочитал его -- даже после того, как монас¬тырь Чжэнь-жу, как феникс, восстал из пепла. Но этого и следовало ожидать от монаха, которому однажды приходи¬лось питаться лишь сосновыми иголками и водой, когда он жил в отшельническом пристанище на горном массиве Гу-шань.
Знамениты были также долгие пешие паломничества, Учителя к святым местам Китая и заграницы, где он пол-, ностью зависел от стихии и питался в основном своей верой.) Самое великое его паломничество началось на сорок третьем году его жизни, когда он отправился на остров Путо в Чжэцзян -- священному месту Бодхисаттвы Авалокатишва-ры. Держа в руке зажженные благовонные палочки, он совершал поклоны на каждом третьем шагу пути, отдавая дань почтения "трем жемчужинам". Потом, подобным обра¬зом он отправился на гору Ву-тай в Шаньси, священному месту Бодхисаттвы Манджушри, причем одной из задач этого паломничества было отплатить долг благодарности своим родителям. О его непоколебимой решительности свидетель¬ствует тот факт, что он при этом дважды находился на грани смерти в жгучие холода снежных вершин Ву-тайя, но никог¬да не отступал. Его спас нищий по имени Вэнь-цзи, которого китайские буддисты считали "явленным" Манджушри. С горы Ву-тай Учитель направился в Тибет, потом в Бутан, Индию, Цейлон и Бирму прежде, чем вернуться в Китай через Юньнань, посещая по пути святые места.
Во время своих путешествий Учителю удалось "удер¬живать ум в одной точке" днем и ночью, так что ко времени • возвращения в Китай созрели условия для окончательного и полного просветления. Оно произошло на 56-ом году его жизни, в монастыре Гао-минь в Янчжоу. У него, как говорят китайцы, были "древние кости", так как в отношении его поздней деятельности, связанной с реставрацией, которая включала обновление учения Пяти Чаньских Школ (Ву-цзя), можно сказать, что Учитель был в основном человеком "сделавшим себя", который возродил эти учения силой своего собственного прозрения без учителей. В том или ином храме то и дело его озаряли прозрения древней мудрости. Сюй-юнь знал эти храмы с юных лет, но в то время чаньская традиция, в основном, находилась в серьезном упадке. Его первыми учителями были как Учителя Дхармы, так и Учителя Школы Тянь-тай, хотя на самом деле его тянь-тайский Учитель дал ему первый гун-ань (яп. коан) ("Кто тащит за собой этот труп?"), поэтому нельзя сказать, что в китайских храмах совершенно отсутствовали просветленные личности. Считается, что заметное возрождение чань-ской традиции, имевшее место в период с середины тридца¬тых годов нашего столетия до пятидесятых, в основном произошло за счет усилий Сюй-юня.
Учитель также очень заботился о буддистах-мирянах. Он был прогрессивен в том, что открыл двери храмов для мирян, обучая их наряду с членами сангхи. Он много извлек из пу-шо или "трех проповедей" и уделял внимание всем, кто к нему приходил. Будучи монахом в течение 101-го года, он никогда не заявлял, что дхарма непосильна для мирян. В то время как его гатхитл назидательные стихи свидетельствуют о глубоком прозрении того, кто видит запредельное, он никогда не упускал возможности напомнить своим учени¬кам, что великое бодхи постоянно с нами, в наших повседнев¬ных поступках и в земных обстоятельствах. Как и все великие чаньские Учителя до него, он подчеркивал важность непри¬вязанности ума, который недосягаем для всякого рода обус¬ловленных относительностей, даже когда они в нем возника¬ют. Это парадокс, понятный только поистине просветленно¬му.
Хотя Учитель приобрел известность в качестве чаньско-го адепта, он также обучал буддизму Чистой Земли. Он считал этот метод в равной степени эффективным, так как подобно технике хуа-тоу, сосредоточенное повторение мант-ры Школы Чистой Земли успокаивает поверхностную дуа¬листическую деятельность ума, позволяя практикующим постичь свою сокровенную мудрость. Это удивит некоторые западные умы, которые несколько лет назад настроились на "дзэнскую моду", согласно которой чаньские и дзэнские Учителя категорически отвергают практику Чистой Земли. Кроме того, вопреки всему, что иногда говорят, Сюй-юнь проводил регулярные поучительные беседы о сутрах и шас-трах, которые он досконально знал, тщательно изучая их в течение многих десятилетий. Он понимал их, руководствуясь категориями внутреннего опыта, идя за пределы простого уровня слов, имен и терминов в их буквальном значении.
К тому времени, когда Сюй-юнь перекроил физическую и этическую ткань китайского буддизма, не многим учени¬кам, собиравшимся вокруг Учителя или посещавшим восста¬новленные им храмы, приходилось испытывать такие униже¬ния и лишения, которые он испытал сам, посещая монастыри в юности. Его часто выгоняли - не позволяя даже переноче¬вать - из многих храмов, на которые распространялось действие дегенеративной системы родового наследования. В некоторых храмах он обнаруживал лишь жалкие кучки монахов, что объяснялось всеобщим упадком. В одном случае голод сократил численность местного населения и монахов до одного человека, который обычно надевал маску "смельча¬ка" при появлении в храме посетителей. Неудивительно, что пройдя через все это, Сюй-юнь признал необходимым воссо¬здать в монастырях то самое самообеспечение, которое уси¬ленно пропагандировал Бай-чжан Хуэй-хай (ум. 814) в своем знаменитом изречении "День без работы -- день без пищи". Таким образом, везде, где это было возможно, Сюй-юнь воссоздавал монастырскую систему сельского хозяйства, придерживаясь традиции самообеспечения.
Итак, все необходимые для поддержания обновления ингредиенты были в наличии, что приносило свои плоды на протяжении десятилетий самоотверженного труда. Но теперь мы подходим к самой трагической интерлюдии в жизни Сюй-юня, которую вполне можно было бы назвать "сумерками богов", если бы она была финальной, но, к счастью, таковой не оказалась. Как всем известно, коммунистическое прави¬тельство пришло к власти в Китае в 1949 году - примерно в то же самое время, когда Сюй-юнь начал осуществлять свои намерения по реставрации монастыря Юнь-мэнь в Гуандуне. К 1951-52 годам почувствовались те первые толчки того потрясения, которое несла с собой Культурная Революция. Реставрация юнь-мэньского монастыря была более или мене завершена. Но беда пришла извне с "чисткой", объявленной против так называемых "правых элементов" в гуандунской провинции. Будучи по мировоззрению в значительной мере "традиционалистом", Учитель Сюй-юнь стал естественной мишенью. Опасаясь, что Сюй-юню может грозить опасность в непредсказуемой атмосфере того времени, заморские после¬дователи Учителя настаивали на том, чтобы он покинул материк, пока все не утрясется. Однако он отказался это сделать, якобы потому, что считал своим долгом заботиться о благополучии монастырей. То, что случилось потом, было практически неизбежно. Орда кадровых коммунистов произ¬вела набег на монастырь Юнь-мэнь и окружила его. Они заперли Учителя в одну из комнат на несколько дней. Там они его допрашивали и безжалостно избивали. Ушли, когда сочли его мертвым. Может быть, лучше было бы меньше говорить об этом. Достаточно сказать, что Учителю переломали ребра и что он истекал кровью. После этого он определенное время чувствовал себя просто ужасно. Примечателен, однако, тот факт, что на своем 112-ом году он оправился от этих побоев, от которых любой человек, даже вдвое моложе него, наверня¬ка бы умер. Его и раньше били. Полиция Сингапура задала ему взбучку еще в 1916 году, как ни иронично, по подозрению в его принадлежности к "левым" элементам с материка. Но избиение, которому он подвергся в свои 112 лет, было совершенно несравнимо по жестокости с предыдущим изби¬ением. При всем при этом, не пытаясь слишком приумень¬шать меру выпавших на его долю страданий, старый Учитель мгновенно вернулся назад, как это и полагается делать легендарной "кукле Дарумы". Он продолжил обучение не только в монастыре Юнь-мэнь, но и во многих других. Он также нашел время и энергию продолжить реставрационные работы в монастыре Чжэнь-жу на горе Юнь-цзю, провинции Цзянси. Там же, в конце концов, он покинул этот мир 13 октября 1959 года. Его членство в савгхе составило 101 год.
В 1959 году, в год смерти Учителя, Культурная Револю¬ция уже стояла на пороге. Как известно, монастыри ужасно пострадали в тот период. Многим монахам, монахиням и ученикам-мирянам, весьма вероятно казалось, что все, за что боролся Учитель, находится на грани погружения в забве¬ние. То, что те драконовские меры уже давали о себе знать в последние годы жизни Сюй-юня, вероятно вызывало в нем определенную озабоченность. К примеру, расправа в Юнь-мэне бала оплачена жизнью самого способного его ученика, Мяо-юаня, которого казнили. Здоровью других учеников также был нанесен серьезный ущерб. Все тщательно скрыва¬лось, и даже известия о событиях в Юнь-мэне пришлось контрабандно передавать с китайского материка, вкладывая записи в вырезанные для этой цели тайники в традиционных китайских книгах в жестком перепле. Многие на материке сегодня готовы признать, что эксцессы Культурной Револю¬ции были ужасны. С этим мало кто не может согласиться.
Было ли длительное влияние идеологических реформ катастрофичным для китайского буддизма, как это однажды предсказывалось? Это вполне справедливый вопрос. При этом нам не следует себя обманывать, думая, что буддизм был застрахован от преследований при древнем режиме. Во вре¬мена Хуэй-чана (842-845) периода династии Тан Имело место массовое преследование китайских буддистов и было разру¬шено около 4600 монастырей, а двумстам шестидесяти тыся¬чам монахов и монахинь было приказано вернуться к мирс¬кой жизни. Конфискация монастырского имущества и зе¬мель также получила широкое распространение. Монасты¬рям удалось после того встать на ноги. В сопоставлении с прошлым современная картина не так уж пессимистична. Некоторым утешением может стать тот факт, что храмы, восстановленные Сюй-юнем, были не просто залатаны после зверств революции, но многие из них теперь восстанавлива¬ются, и, начиная функционировать, вроде бы приобретают нормальный вид, хотя монахов и монахинь в них уже гораздо меньше. Во всяком случае, это не какие-то "монахи-акте¬ры", запущенные властями двадцать лет назад шастать по Китаю и неспособные кого-либо ввести в заблуждение, кроме наивно-добросовестных граждан. Факт восстановления хра¬мов был достоверно подтвержден двумя источниками: моими друзьями Учителем Дхармы Хинь Ликом и Стивеном Бетче-лором (Гэлун Джхампа Тхабкайем), которые недавно посеща¬ли монастыри на юге Китая.
Таким образом, вместо того, чтобы закончить на песси¬мистической ноте, мы должны радоваться тому факту, что усилия Сюй-юня не были совершенно бесплодными. Без той энергии, которой он напитал китайский буддизм, китайская сангха, весьма вероятно, деградировала бы в гораздо большей степени, чем во времена революции. В этом смысле Сюй-юнь сыграл своей жизнью мифическую роль "съевшего яд павли¬на" буддистской доктрины. Горечь этого яда породила нечто духовное. В конечном итоге кажется, что, как и в случае подавления буддизма в Тибете, подавление китайского буддизма привело к совершенно противоположному результату, к огорчению подавляющей стороны. Азиатский буддизм был призван не только снова поднять на должную высоту Дхарму в ее собственном контексте, но и привлечь внимание всего мира.
Было ли простым совпадением то, что в разгар Культур¬ной Революции в Китае, копии текстов Лао-Цзы и Чань (Дзэн) по числу своему составили рекордное количество на Западе. Всякий, кто хотя бы поверхностно знаком с Теорией Синхронности Юнга, не может не видеть в этом явлении глубокого акта компенсации в коллективной душе. Некото¬рые вещи должны оставаться всегда, и не могут быть унич¬тожены. Хотя все внешние знаки и символы можно отрицать какое-то время, их внутренние архетипы всегда остаются, и, подобно семенам, они о себе снова заявляют. В этом отноше¬нии отрадно отметить, что не кто иной, как сам покойный К. Г. Юнг читал на смертном одре ''Беседы оДхарме "Сюй-юня.
В течение нескольких лет издатель получал письма местные и из-за границы, проявляющие серьезный интерес к Сюй-юню, его жизни и его учению. Такой интерес был обусловлен множеством источников и был проявлен Европой, Австралией и США, наряду со Скандинавией и даже одним очень маленьким южноамериканским государством. Учиты¬вая такой широкий интерес, можно предположить, что исто¬рия жизни Сюй-юня будет волновать многих, так как, несмотря на то, что его учения были доступны многим в течение многих лет, его автобиография пока еще выходит ограниченными изданиями.
В Америке роси Филип Капло цитировал Сюй-юня, чтобы вдохновить своих учеников в Рочестерском Дзэнском Центре. Это могло иметь место только потому, что история Сюй-юня является письменным свидетельством острой чело¬веческой потребности в духовной пище. Читая это повество¬вание о духовных поисках Учителя, мы видим в нем свое собственное отражение. Он символизирует "великого челове¬ка", скрытого в нас самих, и имя его -- "Порожнее Облако" -- напоминает нам о том высшем непознанном "я", которое нам всем суждено исследовать. Этому великому человеку был посвящен наш текст. Теперь несколько слов о самом тексте. Можно порадоваться тому, что новое издание Порожнего Облака выйдет в свет под эгидой Элемент Букс. Хотя учения Сюй-юня довольно широ¬ко известны в связи с публикацией Discourses and Dharma Words (Беседы и Слова Дхармы) в переводе упасакиЛу Куан Юя (Чарльза Лука) в серии Chan and Zen Teaching. Перевод Лу биографии Учителя никогда не доходил до солидной публикации, хотя ограниченные тиражи действительно по¬являлись некогда в США благодаря вдохновенной инициати¬ве роси Филипа Капло и его друзей в Ротчестерском Дзэнском Центе (1974), и в Англии (1980), благодаря друзьям издателя, оказавшим финансовую помощь.
В ожидании дальнейших стереотипных изданий кажет¬ся своевременным внести несколько исправлений, поправок и дополнений в соответствии с современными требованиями.
В качестве последней ноты, стоит напомнить читате¬лям, что перевод Лука был выполнен с более ранней публи¬кации биографии Сюй-юня. В последние годы он был расши¬рен и включил собрания записанных наставлений и лекций, прочитанных Учителем во многих монастырях, фактически представляющие собой дополнительные книги. Перевести весь этот материал было бы интересно. Пусть это станет центральной работой для будущего переводчика. Однако пара дополнительных документов была включена в это изда¬
ние.
Пусть все существа достигнут освобождения!
Упасака Вэнь-шу (Ричард Ханн) Торп Хэмлет, Норвич.
13 октября 1987 г. Годовщина нирваны Сюй-юня.

----------

Chikara (30.03.2011), Людмила Р (01.04.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Субтитры прожжённые, не отключаются.


Это значительно усложняет задачу. В идеале кто-то, кто знает китайский хотя-бы минимально должен сесть и потратить в видеоредакторе несколько часов на создание хрономертажа с хотя-бы примерным содержанием: чтобы синхронизоровать речь и титр. Потом туда заносится точные перевод, и хронометрах редактирутся при необходимости.
На окончательном этапе осуществляется сборка диска. 

Можете дать точное название фильма на английском?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Фильм на китайском. На английском его, наверное, нет. Называется 百年虚云 Bainian Xuyun "Сто лет Мастера Сюйюня". Созданием хронометража мог бы заняться Мяода, он написал об этом выше. Я мог бы заняться переводом на русский язык. Понимаю,что это работа не одного дня. Один перевод только может занять много времени. Но если бы не было субтитров на китайском переводить было бы значительно сложнее.

----------


## Denli

Раздайте его на азиатском трекере: вам многие спасибо скажут. И всем участникам проекта станет возможным его скачать.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.04.2011), Еше Нинбо (31.03.2011)

----------


## Denli

Я, кстати, посмотрю здесь в Непале: может быть он есть с английскими субтитрами. Здесь много чего лежит на лотках. Там, я так понимаю, около 20 часов видео?

----------

Еше Нинбо (31.03.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

"Но если бы не было субтитров на китайском переводить было бы значительно сложнее. "

- Это правда.

----------

Еше Нинбо (31.03.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

"Это значительно усложняет задачу. В идеале кто-то, кто знает китайский хотя-бы минимально должен сесть и потратить в видеоредакторе несколько часов на создание хрономертажа с хотя-бы примерным содержанием: чтобы синхронизоровать речь и титр. Потом туда заносится точные перевод, и хронометрах редактирутся при необходимости.
На окончательном этапе осуществляется сборка диска. "

Так и планируется.

----------

Еше Нинбо (31.03.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Фильм можно загрузить отсюда:
http://asiafilm.tv/project/m100-let-...era-syujyunya/

----------


## Буль

> 20-серийный художественый фильм
> Формат DVD, 4,26 ГБ


20 серий на DVD-5 это жестоко...




> Фильм снят в 2007 году. Изготовлен по заказу и под контролем Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма. Изготовлен в г. Шэньчжень.
> Субтитры прожжённые, не отключаются.


Может быть есть возможность связаться с этой ассоциацией и запросить "исходники" фильма? Ну, и письменное разрешение на перевод и распространение.

----------

Майя П (31.03.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Письменное разрешение на распространение и перевод написано прямо на диске. 

欢迎流通功德无量 - приветствуется широкое распространение данного фильма. Растпространитель данного фильма будет обретать безграничные заслуги.
助印电话：13226026111， 13532226111 - Телефон распространителя дисков

----------


## Буль

> Письменное разрешение на распространение и перевод написано прямо на диске.


То, что напечатано на диске юридически не является разрешением. Нужно разрешение с печатью от правообладателя. То же касается и разрешения на перевод.




> 助印电话：13226026111， 13532226111 - Телефон распространителя дисков


К сожалению я не говорю на китайском. К тому же распространитель вряд ли владеет исходным материалом и правом на разрешение его использования. Нужно попытаться найти контакты с правообладателем.

----------

Майя П (31.03.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> То, что напечатано на диске юридически не является разрешением. Нужно разрешение с печатью от правообладателя. То же касается и разрешения на перевод.
> 
> 
> 
> К сожалению я не говорю на китайском. К тому же распространитель вряд ли владеет исходным материалом и правом на разрешение его использования. Нужно попытаться найти контакты с правообладателем.


Это для рыночной экономики так.
А в традиции китайского буддизма буддийские материалы распространяются бесплатно. По-китайски называется jieyuan.
Этот фильм снят Всекитайской ассоциацией буддизма. Вы не в курсе, редко бываете, в Китае, наверное.
Повторю ещё раз: диск для бесплатного распространения, которое будет приводить к накоплению безграничных заслуг, в Китае так принято.И его мне подарил хранитель Дома памяти и ступы Мастера Сюйюня. 
Ичэн, главный куратор этого фильма - мой учитель, в то время был председателем Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма. Он вместе с мастером Фоюанем, являющимся консультантом этого фильма, в 1999 году передали мне обеты бодхисаттвы. (Они главные правообладатели, так как возглавляли в то время Всекитайскую ассоциацию буддизма, которая снимала этот фильм)
В 1999 году мой коренной учитель Мастер Фоюань написал мне так в письме: "Хорошенько распространяй дхарму Будды в России". Этот фильм - это дхарма Будды, это учебный фильм.

----------

Chikara (02.04.2011), Kamal (07.05.2011), Miao Da (31.03.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.04.2011), Дондог (01.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Это для рыночной экономики так.


А Вы, пардон, в какой экономике этот фильм собрались распространять? В китайской? Хотите трудностей в распространении фильма в российской действительности-- не получайте разрешение. Попробуйте пробиться на ТВ с разрешением на коробке китайскими иероглифами. Рассказами про китайский jieyuan всё и закончится, уверяю Вас. На ТВ тоже не в курсе, редко бывают в Китае. Dixi.




> Ичэн, главный куратор этого фильма - мой учитель, в то время был председателем Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма.


Тогда, вероятно, Вам не сложно будет получить исходные материалы фильма?

----------

Дондог (01.04.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А Вы, пардон, в какой экономике этот фильм собрались распространять? В китайской? Хотите трудностей в распространении фильма в российской действительности-- не получайте разрешение. Попробуйте пробиться на ТВ с разрешением на коробке китайскими иероглифами. Рассказами про китайский jieyuan всё и закончится, уверяю Вас. На ТВ тоже не в курсе, редко бывают в Китае. Dixi.
> 
> 
> 
> Тогда, вероятно, Вам не сложно будет получить исходные материалы фильма?


Если надо будет, я думаю решим вопрос с исходными материалами)))
А фильм сейчас уже можно распространять как и положено его распространять - бесплатно. Кто не понимает по-китайски, тому можно будет объяснять. Перевести субтитры на русский язык и распространять фильм для начала среди буддистов и интересующихся чань-буддизмом. Если телевидение заинтересуется, можно и исходные материалы им достать, не проблема. Всекитайская ассоциация буддизма будет только рада распространению этого фильма во благо всех живых существ.

----------

Miao Da (31.03.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

Я полностью поддерживаю Еше Нинбо в данном вопросе. Речь идёт не о "коммерческом обороте чужой интеллектуальной собственности". ДВД в данном случае просто форма передачи информации (духовного знания). Надпись на диске вряд ли "ловушка для лохов". Эта форма оказалась удобной и вполне доступной для людей решивших поделиться знанием о Мастере Сюй Юне. Было бы кощунством делать историю его жизни (которая без преувеличения подвиг) предметом торга. Тем более Еше Нинбо получил эти диски "из первых рук" с соответствующими пожеланиями. Возможно в следующий раз он будет умнее и возьмёт с собой в Китай нотариуса, но пока всё и так ясно.

----------

Akaguma (31.03.2011), Дондог (01.04.2011), Еше Нинбо (01.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

Без официального документа от правообладателя, разрешающего свободное распространение данного фильма Вам придётся произносить эту пламенную речь перед каждым распространителем и налоговым инспектором. Да ещё и с большой вероятностью того, что Вас не поймут и не поверят на слово, т.к. редко ездят в Китай.

Неужели так трудно получить разрешающее письмо? Ведь мы же цивилизованные люди, в 21-м веке живём!

----------

Дондог (01.04.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

Уважаемый Бао! Если моя карма сложится так, то буду произносить "эту пламенную речь". 

"Ведь мы же цивилизованные люди, в 21-м веке живём!"
В 21 веке используются гораздо более страшные и эффективные виды оружия для убийства людей, чем в нецивилизованные времена. Не всегда при наличии официального документа, но безусловно цивилизованными людьми.

----------

Еше Нинбо (01.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

Уважаемый Miao Da! Мне кажется что Вы отклонились от темы, поэтому я воздержусь здесь от дальнейшей дискуссии.

----------


## Miao Da

Мне кажется я прокомментировал ваш пост.

----------


## Буль

Dixi

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Пока разберусь с торрентом, видимо пройдёт немало времени, поэтому кому нужен фильм сообщите свой почтовый адрес, вышлю бесплатно диск. Фильм пока на китайском языке с субтитрами.

----------


## Shri

Бао прав.
Понятно, что распространение данного фильма - дело благое и нужное. Понятно про карму. Но на ТВ, у управленцев и юристов, в частности - есть годами уже наработанная схема - о приобретении лицензионного программного продукта, о монтировании, о постановке его в эфир..И всё это на правовой основе, т.е. на существующих законах. Ни один канал просто так без документов никакой фильм в эфир Вам не поставит. Поэтому можно, конечно, попробовать - для начала даже без исходников - выяснить наличие вообще интереса руководства тв-канала к фильму (они, к сожалению в основном руководствуются не благом живых существ, а рейтингами продукта и деньгами на этих рейтингах), а дальше уже договариваться про исходники и т.п. Поэтому пока даже с документами не спешите - просто покажите и расскажите им про сам фильм. Если захотят в принципе взять его на показ - тогда уже можно дальше что-то делать.

Кстати, я уже спрашивала у Еше Нинбо: зачем телеэкраны? Распространяйте в сети, сделав субтитры - и это будет гораздо правильнее и нужнее для тех, кого это действительно интересует..

----------

Буль (07.04.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Кто бы возражал.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Фильм про мастера Сюйюня можно будет скачать где-то с завтрашнего дня по торренту с сайта asiafilm.tv

Откуда мы пришли? Туда и должны вернуться.

----------

Chikara (07.04.2011), Дордже (07.04.2011)

----------


## Дордже

Еше Нинбо, а может попробуете оформить раздачу на http://rutracker.org/ ? Дело в том, что на этом трекере по сравнению с asiafilm очень много активных пользователей, а это в свою очередь гарантирует быструю скорость скачки и то, что вашу раздачу будут раздавать и поддерживать даже тогда, когда у вас выключен компьютер

----------

Joy (09.04.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.04.2011), Еше Нинбо (08.04.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

пожалуста вышлите в Дальма са 2 экземпляра. г.Москва, ул.Кедрова, д.7, корп.1, кв 22

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.04.2011)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

Субтитры на каком языке?
Поддерживаю просьбу разместить на рутрекере.

----------

Еше Нинбо (08.04.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Субтитры пока только на китайском. Надо будет перевести постепенно на русский)))

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Скачать на китайском можно по вот этой ссылке:
http://asiafilm.tv/project/m100-let-...era-syujyunya/

----------

Miao Da (08.04.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> пожалуста вышлите в Дальма са 2 экземпляра.


Нужно ли обязательно высылать диски. Можете ли вы скачать фильм по торренту с этого сайта? 
http://asiafilm.tv/project/m100-let-...era-syujyunya/
Проверили, там есть весь фильм, все 20 серий.

Чтобы скачать этот фильм вначале нужно загрузить вот эту программу utorrent, с помощью которой можно будет скачать торрент-файлы:
http://www3.utorrent.com/intl/ru/downloads

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

благодарю! скачаю!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Вангьял

Господа, этот фильм (все 20 серий есть на YouTube): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeQEWTa-lpM

----------

Еше Нинбо (10.04.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Господа, этот фильм (все 20 серий есть на YouTube): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeQEWTa-lpM


Для бесплатного распространения, там тоже так написано.
Фильм также без перевода.
Может кто тоже этот фильм сейчас переводит? Надо бы объединить усилия.)))

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Выражаю сердечную благодарность участнику форума А лай (Алексею) за качественный перевод 2-ой серии фильма "Сто лет Мастера Сюйюня"!

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Выражаю благодарность Алексею Архипову (А Лай) за прекрасный перевод 3 серии фильма
Омитофо!

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарю Алексея Архипова за отличный перевод 4 серии!
Алексей творит чудеса. Очень быстро и качественно переводит фильм. Для этого нужно проделать очень большой объём работы: набрать вначале текст субтитров на китайском языке, затем его перевести на русский. Каждая серия - это где-то 30 страниц текста.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья, я бесконечно благодарна, за ваш труд ! Я пять раз перечитывала автобиографию почтенного Суньюня. ..Плакала. Он один из учителей который вдохновляет на пути к пробуждению.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (04.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2011)

----------


## Odvulpa

Подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать субтитры или может сам фильм с уже вшитыми субтитрами. очень хочется посмотреть. 
Спасибо

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Пока фильм с субтритрами ещё не собрали. Кому нужны субтритры уже переведённых серий, сообщите, пж-та, в личку Ваш электронный ящик.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (18.05.2011)

----------


## Odvulpa

То есть можно скачать фильм отсюда http://asiafilm.tv/project/m100-let-...era-syujyunya/
и подсунуть при просмотре русские субтитры?
Спасибо

----------


## Miao Da

Насколько мне известно русских титров пока не существует. То есть они в процессе изготовления. Наверное имелся ввиду линейный перевод без тайминга.
Но можно немного подождать и скачать первые серии с русскими сабами.

----------

Еше Нинбо (06.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Насколько мне известно русских титров пока не существует. То есть они в процессе изготовления. Наверное имелся ввиду линейный перевод без тайминга.
> Но можно немного подождать и скачать первые серии с русскими сабами.


 Всю работу по изготовлению субтитров к фильму взял на себя Мяода, за что ему объявляется огромная благодарность!
Омитофо!

----------

AndyZ (12.05.2011), Chhyu Dorje (18.05.2011), Ersh (06.05.2011), Kamal (07.05.2011), Odvulpa (10.05.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.05.2011), А Лай (26.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарю Алексея Архипова за выполненный отличный перевод 5 серии!

----------

Ersh (12.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарю Алексея Архипова за прекрасный перевод 6 серии!
Амитофо!

----------

AndyZ (12.05.2011), Ersh (12.05.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (12.05.2011), Буль (12.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарю Алексея Архипова за отличный перевод 8 серии фильма!
Амитофо!

----------


## Майя П

А почему 7 серию не переводили?

----------


## Eugeny

А где фильм с переводом?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

7 серию я перевожу. Ещё не успел завершить)))
30 страниц текста. Мне за Алексеем не угнаться.
Фильм с переводом в процессе изготовления. Это очень кропотливая работа. Ей занимается сейчас уважаемый Мяо Да.

----------

Akaguma (17.05.2011), AndyZ (17.05.2011), Chikara (17.05.2011), А Лай (26.05.2011), Майя П (18.05.2011)

----------


## Chikara

Благодаря прозрачности кропотливой и сложной работы по переводу фильма я заинтригован этим фильмом и буду смотреть его после полного перевода. Нельзя ли вкратце написать о сюжете фильма?

----------


## Miao Da

Chikara навёл на мысль. Есть ли смысл обнародовать эпопею кусками? Фильм целостен по сюжету.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Фильм снят на основе Автобиографии Мастера Сюйюня:

Перевод Автобиографии Мастера Сюйюня:
http://book.ariom.ru/cat103.html

Многосерийный фильм показывают серия за серией. Поэтому я не вижу особого препятствия обнародовать отдельно по сериям. 20 серий - немало.

----------

Дондог (18.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарю Алексея Архипова за отличный перевод 9 серии!
Омитофо!

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарю Алексея Архипова (А Лай) за прекрасный перевод 10 серии фильма!
Амитофо!

----------

Дордже (27.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарность Алексею Архипову за отличный перевод уже 11 серии фильма!
Амитофо!

----------

Eugeny (04.06.2011)

----------


## Eugeny

Давайте ребята так держать!!!

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарю Алексея Архипова за перевод 12 серии!
Амитофо!

----------

Ersh (06.06.2011), Eugeny (06.06.2011)

----------


## Eugeny

На данный момент я так понял переведены серии 1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Первая серия также переведена.
Благодарность Алексею Архипову за быстрый и качественный перевод 13 серии.
Амитофо!
По работе с изготовлением субтитров возможно потребуется дополнительная помощь участников форума, чтобы ускорить по возможности процесс.

----------


## Joy

*Еше Нинбо*, с русскими сабами вопрос решили?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Уважаемый Ван Вэй с asiafilm уже работает над изготовление субтитров к первой серии. Уважаемый Мяода сделал субтитры ко второй серии. Это очень кропотливая работа. Кто умеет делать субтитры, также можете включаться, благо 20 серий, работы на всех хватит.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (15.06.2011), Eugeny (09.06.2011), Joy (08.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарность Алексею Архипову за отличный перевод уже 14 серии фильма! 
Амитофо!

----------


## Eugeny

> Первая серия также переведена.


 


> Уважаемый Ван Вэй с asiafilm уже работает над изготовление субтитров к первой серии.


???????????????????????????

----------

Дондог (11.06.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> ???????????????????????????


Перевод с китайского на русский субтитров фильма и изготовление субтитров уже переведённых на русский язык разные вещи.
Вот, например, уважаемый Алексей Архипов в среднем за 3-4 дня переводит одну серию фильма. Чтообы выполнить такой объём работы в среднем в день нужно потратить около 5-6 часов. Это где-то 30 страниц машинописного текста. Вначале текст набирается на китайском на компьютере а затем переводится и набирается на русском в электронном виде. Работа над переводом очень сложная работа.
А изготовление субтитров - это непосредственно работа со специальными компьютерными программами, когда мы уже переведённые на русский язык субтитры с помощью софта превращаем в субтитры на экране.

----------

Eugeny (15.06.2011), Joy (15.06.2011), Дондог (14.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарю А Лая за отличный перевод уже 15 серии!
Амитофо!

----------

Chhyu Dorje (15.06.2011), Joy (15.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарю А Лая за прекрасный перевод уже 17 серии фильма. Осталось всего три серии перевести!
Амитофо!

Эпизод из 17 серии фильма:
Мастер Сюйюнь наказывает ученика, не выполнившего его распоряжение.

Сюй Юнь: В мирской жизни военные приказы очень строги, как говорится исполнение приказа обязательно, как и то, что падающая гора обязательно упадет на землю.
Никто не осмелится нарушить приказ.
Учение Будды, это все равно, что военный приказ.
Будучи учеником Будды, все деяния должны соответствовать установкам учения.
Не должно быть и малой толики нарушений.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Свершилось. Можно скачивать первую серию с субтитрами на русском языке. Огромная благодарность Андрею Кравчуку (Wangwei) с Asiafilm за проделанную работу!
http://asiafilm.tv/project/m100-let-...era-syujyunya/
Амитофо!

----------

Akaguma (22.06.2011), AndyZ (28.06.2011), Ersh (22.06.2011), Joy (28.06.2011), Kamal (23.06.2011), Odvulpa (22.06.2011), Тао (23.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2011)

----------


## Рюдзи

Уважаемые форумчане, я тут подумал, а что если попробовать озвучить сериал?
Ну, и чтоб не быть пустословным взял, да и озвучил кусочек. Экспромтом, так скажем.
Но работа эта весьма непростая, поэтому впустую заниматься этим тоже не хотелось бы, так что если вдруг появится интерес к озвучке этого или других(менее масштабных) проектов, я готов попробовать. Либо мою идею подхватят другие.
Ну, и собственно сам озвученный отрывок (доступна в режиме онлайн):
http://rghost.ru/12693551

----------

Andrey Kravchuk (28.06.2011), Еше Нинбо (30.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2011)

----------


## Joy

Я думаю, что если озвучивать такое кино - то лучше профессионалам.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Уважаемые форумчане, я тут подумал, а что если попробовать озвучить сериал?
> Ну, и чтоб не быть пустословным взял, да и озвучил кусочек. Экспромтом, так скажем.
> Но работа эта весьма непростая, поэтому впустую заниматься этим тоже не хотелось бы, так что если вдруг появится интерес к озвучке этого или других(менее масштабных) проектов, я готов попробовать. Либо мою идею подхватят другие.
> Ну, и собственно сам озвученный отрывок (доступна в режиме онлайн):
> http://rghost.ru/12693551


Очень даже хорошо получилось! Получше некоторых профессионалов

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

Здравствуйте.

Готова вторая серия с субтитрами, скачать можно там же. Третья на подходе.

Насчет озвучки - профессионалам, конечно же, придется платить, и для сериала это будет неподъемная сумма. Поэтому здесь любительская озвучка - единственный приемлемый выход. И у Петрова получилось совсем неплохо.

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Уважаемые форумчане, я тут подумал, а что если попробовать озвучить сериал?
> Ну, и чтоб не быть пустословным взял, да и озвучил кусочек.


Если соберётесь озвучивать-- используйте гарнитуру (микрофон, скреплённый с наушниками). В этом отрывке Вы двигались относительно микрофона и звук получился не ровным.

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

> Если соберётесь озвучивать-- используйте гарнитуру (микрофон, скреплённый с наушниками). В этом отрывке Вы двигались относительно микрофона и звук получился не ровным.


В этом случае я бы советовал или не двигаться относительно микрофона, или взять микрофон получше и поставить его подальше, или дополнительно обрабатывать звук (шумоподавление+компрессор), но никак не использовать гарнитуру. Качество обычных гарнитур в основном позволяет только переговариваться по скайпу.

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2011)

----------


## Буль

Может быть проще взять нормальную гарнитуру?

----------


## Рюдзи

Разобрался маленько с процессом дубляжа, так что думаю к выходным выложить первую серию на суд общественности, так сказать. А там посмотрим по отзывам будет ли необходимость продолжать.

----------

Andrey Kravchuk (29.06.2011), AndyZ (29.06.2011), Joy (29.06.2011), Sergio (01.07.2011), А Лай (08.07.2011), Еше Нинбо (30.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Разобрался маленько с процессом дубляжа, так что думаю к выходным выложить первую серию на суд общественности, так сказать. А там посмотрим по отзывам будет ли необходимость продолжать.


Огромная благодарность Петрову. Отличное начинание. Продолжайте, пожалуйста, у Вас здорово получилось, не хуже проффесионалов.
Амитофо!
Будет прекрасно если этот замечательный фильм будет в двух вариантах:  с субтитрами и с голосовым озвучиванием.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Готова вторая серия с субтитрами, скачать можно там же. Третья на подходе.


Благодарность Андрею Кравчуку за профессиональное изготовление субтитров перевода ко второй серии!
Скачивать можно отсюда:
http://asiafilm.tv/project/m100-let-...era-syujyunya/
Вместе с сериями фильма отдельным файлом прилагается полный текст перевода.
Амитофо!

----------

Chhyu Dorje (30.06.2011), Ersh (30.06.2011), А Лай (08.07.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарность Алексею Архипову за отличный перевод уже 18 серии фильма!
Амитофо!

----------

Chhyu Dorje (30.06.2011), Ersh (30.06.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарность Алексею Архипову за прекрасный перевод предпоследней 19 серии фильма!
Амитофо!

----------

Дордже (01.07.2011)

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

Большое спасибо Петрову за озвучку первой серии, получилось очень неплохо. Надеюсь, что он продолжит работать над фильмом.

Качаем там же - http://asiafilm.tv/project/m100-let-...era-syujyunya/

----------

А Лай (08.07.2011), Еше Нинбо (07.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2011), Рюдзи (01.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2011)

----------


## Бо

Видео сложно скачать через торрент. Если есть возможность, пожалуйста выложите на Яндекс.Файлы или Файлы.МайлРу

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Видео сложно скачать через торрент. Если есть возможность, пожалуйста выложите на Яндекс.Файлы или Файлы.МайлРу


Чтобы скачать этот фильм вначале нужно загрузить вот эту программу utorrent, с помощью которой можно будет скачать торрент-файлы:
http://www3.utorrent.com/intl/ru/downloads

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Большое спасибо Петрову за озвучку первой серии, получилось очень неплохо. Надеюсь, что он продолжит работать над фильмом.
> 
> Качаем там же - http://asiafilm.tv/project/m100-let-...era-syujyunya/


Сегодня посмотрел с озвучкой первую серию. У степного Волка получилось отлично! Ждём продолжения.
Амитофо!

----------


## Eugeny

Что там с третьей серией?
Озвучка мне тоже понравилась

----------


## Eugeny

Залил вконтакт 1 серию с озвучкой http://vkontakte.ru/video7624598_160622462

----------

Дондог (11.07.2011), Еше Нинбо (11.07.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Благодарность Алексею Архипову за отличный перевод последней 20 серии фильма!
Он перевёл фильм в рекордно короткий срок. Всего за два месяца! 
Амитофо!

----------

Дордже (15.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Есть ли желающие накопить заслуги и включиться в работу по изготовлению субтитров к фильму, в помощь уважаемому Ван Вэю с Азия-фильма?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Фрагмент из 14 серии:
отшельник Ляо Чэнь: 
天堂有路你是不肯去
地狱无门你偏偏要进来
这都是痴迷惹的祸呀
Есть дорога, ведущая в рай, а ты не желаешь по ней идти.
В аду нет дверей, а ты как нарочно стремишься туда попасть.
Эта беда происходит из-за неведения и заблуждений.
了尘：哎 我说你快点走行不
Ляо Чэнь: Эй, послушай, ты можешь идти побыстрее?
了尘：
古今多少人 哪个活几千
这个逞英雄 那个做好汉
看看两鬓白 年年容颜变
不久病来袭 低头暗嗟叹
名利总成空 只把荒郊伴
С давних времен до сегодняшних дней
Сколько было людей?
Кто из них умудрился прожить 
Несколько тысячей?
Этот героем себя возомнил,
А тот боевым молодцом.
Посмотри, посмотри побелели виски
Год от года стареет лицом.
Вот и болезней пришла череда
Головой вниз поник и вздыхает душа.
Выгода, слава в конечном итоге
Все превратилось в ничто.
И остается лишь голый пустырь
Спутником вечным его.


...
虚云：有难之人在你面前
如若不帮跟破戒杀生有什么两样
所有的磨难都是考验自己的道心
只要你自己一心不乱
用功办道
散了的还会再聚
失去的还会再来
怨天尤人干什么
... Мастер Сюй Юнь: Перед тобой человек терпит бедствие.
Если не помочь ему, чем это будет отличаться от нарушения обета не убей?
Все горести и невзгоды - это проверка своего стремления познать истину.
Главное быть сконцентрированным душой и сердцем,
усердно работать и постигать смысл учения.
То, что разбежалось, соберется.
Потерянное – вернется.
Зачем роптать на небо и винить людей?

----------


## Eugeny

Если бы я умел делать нормально субтитры и шарил бы в китайском то помог бы

----------

Еше Нинбо (15.07.2011)

----------


## Eugeny

Дали 12 серию на тайминг 1/3 уже оттаймил.Сказали к воскресенью будут скорее всего выложены переведенные 3-5 серии.Хотел бы узнать собирается ли почтенный Петров озвучивать вторую серию и последующие,если нет,то я мог бы заняться озвучкой,только объясните какой программой и как,что бы проще было

----------

Еше Нинбо (16.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2011)

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

Выложил 3-5 серии, дальше будет немного вразброс, поскольку раздал несколько серий разным людям, готова 10-я, остальные в работе. Евгений, Петрову я написал в личку, если не откликнется в ближайшее время - то думаю можно делать. Я могу помочь с техническими вопросами, хоть конкретно озвучкой почти не занимался, но в свое время занимался звукорежиссурой и немного разбираюсь. Пишите в почту.

Качать можно там же: http://asiafilm.tv/project/m100-let-...era-syujyunya/
Если у вас уже есть скачанные серии, качать заново не нужно. Просто при запуске торрента укажите ту же папку назначения, и торрент закачает только измененные и добавленные файлы.

Спасибо всем, кто помогал и помогает.

----------

Еше Нинбо (17.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Мне досталась 6 серия.
Оказывается, до чего интересно набирать готовые переведённые субтитры в программе - Aegisub. 
Но здесь, всё-таки, не помешает знание китайского, как я понял. Некоторые фразы нужно разделять в уже переведённых строках. Думаю, через два дня закончу набор субтитров к 6 серии под чутким руководством Андрея Кравчука.
Амитофо!

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

> Мне досталась 6 серия.
> Оказывается, до чего интересно набирать готовые переведённые субтитры в программе - Aegisub. 
> Но здесь, всё-таки, не помешает знание китайского, как я понял. Некоторые фразы нужно разделять в уже переведённых строках. Думаю, через два дня закончу набор субтитров к 6 серии под чутким руководством Андрея Кравчука.
> Амитофо!


Да, с китайским легче, но без него можно пользоваться, скажем, переводчиком Гугла: http://translate.google.com/#zh-CN|ru| - он переводит очень плохо, но смысл фразы понять можно, а большего и не нужно.

----------

Еше Нинбо (18.07.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Всё-таки не соглашусь. Машинный перевод не заменит, так сказать, ручного. Он может только оказать некоторое содействие, особенно машинный перевод восточных языков :Smilie:

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

> Всё-таки не соглашусь. Машинный перевод не заменит, так сказать, ручного. Он может только оказать некоторое содействие, особенно машинный перевод восточных языков


Так я именно это и сказал.

----------

Еше Нинбо (18.07.2011)

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

Добавил субтитры к 6-й серии (спасибо Еше Нинбо) и видео 8 и 9 серий - теперь есть все серии без пропусков. Качаем там же, плюс субтитры там можно скачать одним архивом, без торрентов, прямой ссылкой. Здесь саму ссылку не даю, поскольку этот файл будет меняться по мере добавления новых серий и ссылка устареет.

Если торрент в вашем клиенте "покраснел" - это значит, что добавились новые серии и торрент уже недействителен, скачайте его заново. Как я уже говорил, старые файлы при этом останутся на своих местах и скачиваться второй раз не будут, скачаются только измененные и добавленные.

----------

А Лай (23.07.2011), Еше Нинбо (20.07.2011)

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

Спасибо Алексею, добавил седьмую серию.

----------

Odvulpa (26.07.2011), Еше Нинбо (01.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2011)

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

Добавил восьмую серию.

----------

Odvulpa (26.07.2011), Еше Нинбо (01.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2011)

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

Перевод полностью готов, было очень интересно работать над этим фильмом, хотя лично я собирался бросить на вас всю работу после пары серий, но в результате вычитал все до конца. Огромное спасибо всем участникам: Алексею, проделавшему львиную часть работы по переводу и таймингу, Александру, без которого проект скорее всего не начался бы, Александре, кропотливо занимавшейся таймингом, Петрову, озвучившему первую серию и людям, пожелавшим остаться неизвестными. Качаем там же, плюс я загружу все серии на файлообменник, раз они готовы.

----------

AndyZ (09.08.2011), Chikara (09.08.2011), Odvulpa (10.08.2011), Oleg Pavlov (04.09.2011), Pedma Kalzang (10.09.2011), Бо (09.08.2011), Еше Нинбо (29.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2011), Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Перевод полностью готов, было очень интересно работать над этим фильмом, хотя лично я собирался бросить на вас всю работу после пары серий, но в результате вычитал все до конца. Огромное спасибо всем участникам: Алексею, проделавшему львиную часть работы по переводу и таймингу, Александру, без которого проект скорее всего не начался бы, Александре, кропотливо занимавшейся таймингом, Петрову, озвучившему первую серию и людям, пожелавшим остаться неизвестными. Качаем там же, плюс я загружу все серии на файлообменник, раз они готовы.


В этой ветке идет информация лишь об этапах завершения серий. Но в практическом плане мне это ничего не дает, т.к. в ближайшее время фильм я не смогу скачать, т.к. в связи с глубоким и далеким десантированием :Smilie:  вот уже 2 месяца нахожусь на связи с миром (инетом) лишь через медленный флэшмодем и ноутбук. Прошу Вас теперь поделиться со своими мыслями о фильме. Что нового Вы узнали, что вас вдохновило, удивило в нем? Спасибо.

----------

Andrey Kravchuk (09.08.2011), Еше Нинбо (31.08.2011)

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

Если коротко - это пример для всех нас. Причем интересно не только буддистам.

----------

А Лай (16.08.2011), Еше Нинбо (29.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2011)

----------


## Andrey Kravchuk

Вот еще ссылки:

http://narod.ru/disk/21231216001/Bai...v).01.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21235212001/Bai...v).02.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21237237001/Bai...v).03.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21300489001/Bai...v).04.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21240114001/Bai...v).05.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21242496001/Bai...v).06.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21245094001/Bai...v).07.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21246954001/Bai...v).08.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21249382001/Bai...v).09.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21253787001/Bai...v).10.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21256660001/Bai...v).11.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21259418001/Bai...v).12.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21319812001/Bai...v).13.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21262323001/Bai...v).14.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21328942001/Bai...v).15.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21268356001/Bai...v).16.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21306986001/Bai...v).17.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21272855001/Bai...v).18.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21276808001/Bai...v).19.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21318853001/Bai...v).20.avi.html
http://narod.ru/disk/21329753001/Bai...tv.ru.zip.html

----------

Chhyu Dorje (30.08.2011), А Лай (16.08.2011), Дондог (11.08.2011), Еше Нинбо (29.08.2011), Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Спасибо всем большое! Это действительно обалденное кино.

----------

Andrey Kravchuk (29.08.2011), Chhyu Dorje (30.08.2011), Еше Нинбо (29.08.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Спасибо всем участникам проекта, особенно Андрею Кравчуку и Алексею Архипову.
Я не ожидал, что так быстро осуществится проект перевода этого замечательного фильма на руский язык.
Амитофо!

----------

Andrey Kravchuk (30.08.2011), Chhyu Dorje (30.08.2011), Ersh (07.09.2011), Pedma Kalzang (10.09.2011), А Лай (29.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.08.2011), Саид (24.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

А будет ли продолжение озвучки? С первой серией очень хорошо получилось

----------

Еше Нинбо (31.08.2011)

----------


## Oleg Pavlov



----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Начал смотреть, очень интересно. Отдельное спасибо всем, кто участвовал в переводе данного фильма  :Smilie:

----------


## Joy

Большое спасибо за перевод.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Смотреть фильм он-лайн:
http://asia-tv.su/publ/doramy/russka...un/88-1-0-3311

http://doramatv.ru/100_years_of_chan..._master_xu_yun

Скачать с торрента:
http://asiafilm.tv/project/m100-let-...era-syujyunya/

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2013), Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Николас

Фильм замечательный! Спасибо за перевод, единственное, что напрягает немного, так это быстро исчезающие титры, не успеваю прочитать до конца. пока только первые 4 серии посмотрел.

----------


## Николас

Потратил все воскресенье на просмотр фильма. Обалденный старик монах. Спасибо.

----------


## Николас

Что есть АМИТОФО?

----------


## Николас

....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Это имя будды Амитабхи по-китайски. Используется в виде приветствия и вообще как универсальная фраза-ответ всеми китайскими буддистами.

----------


## Николас

> Это имя будды Амитабхи по-китайски. Используется в виде приветствия и вообще как универсальная фраза-ответ всеми китайскими буддистами.



Спасибо!

----------


## Николас

А есть еще фильмы подобной тематики в инете?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Все 20 серий фильма «100 лет Мастера Сюйюня» с субтитрами на русском языке можно теперь смотреть здесь:

http://doramatv.ru/100_years_of_chan..._master_xu_yun

http://doramatv.ru/100_years_of_chan...xu_yun/series1

----------

Anthony (20.02.2018), Алексей А (20.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (20.02.2018), Шуньяананда (20.02.2018)

----------


## Кирилчо

> Перевод Автобиографии Мастера Сюйюня:
> 
> 
> http://book.ariom.ru/cat103.html
> 
> Предисловие к Автобиографии
> Имя Учителя Сюй-юня было известно и уважаемо в Китае в каждом буддистском храме и в каждом доме еще задолго до его смерти в почтенном возрасте 120 лет в 1959 году на горе Юнь-цзю. Он стал чем-то вроде живой легенды своего времени. Его жизнь и пример вызвали такое же смешанное чувство благоговейного страха и вдохновения в умах китай¬ских буддистов, какое вызывает Миларепа у тибетских буд¬дистов. Примечателен тот факт, что жизнь Сюй-юня в значи¬тельной мере охватила и нашу эпоху, тонко демонстрируя те духовные силы, о которых мы обычно только догадывались, заглядывая в прошлое через туманную завесу времени, отделяющую нас от великих чаньских адептов периода динас¬тий Тан, Сун и Мин. Они были великими людьми, пример которых вдохновляет многих и сегодня. По во многих случа¬ях, кроме письменно дошедших до нас диалогов и наставле¬ний древних, у нас имеются лишь скудные сведения об их жизни и индивидуальности.
> Самое убедительное в истории Сюй-юня - это то, что она рисует четкий портрет одной из самых великих фигур китай¬ского буддизма, дополняя его светотенями человеческого и духовного опыта. Это, конечно, не современный биографичес¬кий опус в западном смысле. Тем не менее он выявляет самые сокровенные мысли и чувства Учителя Сюй-юня, от чего он кажется нам еще реальнее. Несомненно, самое важное для буддиста - это поучительные беседы, которые у Сюй-юня богаты внутренним прозрением. Мы совершенно естественно интересуемся индивидуальными, человеческими факторами, спрашивая, а какую жизнь прожили эти удивительные люди. В конце концов, святые походят на горы: если "вершины их достижений" могут уходить высоко в беспредельное про¬странство, то сами они должны покоиться на твердой почве, подобно всем остальным. То, как они относились ко всему мирскому, весьма существенно в их развитии, даже если их конечной целью являлся "уход за пределы" этого мира. В случае Сюй-юня мы имеем прекрасную возможность загля¬нуть во внутренний мир великого китайского буддистского Учителя.
> К моменту ухода в мир иной, Сюй-юнь был справедливо признан самым выдающимся чаньским китайским буддис¬том в "Среднем Царстве". Когда он давал инструкции во время медитационных собраний и читал наставления в пос¬ледние несколько десятков лет, буквально сотни учеников -а иногда их число достигало тысяч -- устремлялись в те храмы, где он встречался со своими последователями. Такая свежая волна энтузиазма не наблюдалась в китайских монас¬тырях со времен династии Мин, когда появился Учитель Хань-шань (1546-1623).
> ...


Интересно было почитать, спасибо за информацию, много чего узнал!

----------

